# some awesome puffer pictures



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my wife really loves puffers, so i was doing some research about the different kinds out there and was amazed at the coloring on some of them, heres pics: i think my next tank (other than upgrading my current africans' tank size) will be a large marine tank featuring a nice colorful burrfish if i can find one.
enjoy


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love to see another one bitten by the puffer bug


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Puffers are so cute


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cute indeed. Fascinating fish, these guys. One day, maybe...


----------



## toytech (Sep 26, 2010)

lol who need sto be bitten by the puffer bug , get a puffer and youll get bitten more than enough . My green spot thought i was food until he got wacked on the nose with my finger .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i had my dwarf puffers jumping out of the water for bloodworms today


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful with them jumping outta the water. Don't know about DP's but some puffers if exposed to air can inflate themselves with air instead of water which is not good because they can't expel that air and you actually end up having to burp them


----------

